# Who has had their hav the longest on the forum?



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

My Riki will be six in November...who has had their havanese the longest on the forum? 
My friend has a havanese that is fifteen, and another that would have been 17 this year had he lived. 

Just curious since we are often talking about puppies.

Riki still acts like a puppy, Daisy still looks like one.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I will really enjoy following this thread. I see all these great pictures of these beautiful Havs and wonder how old they are.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Sally has had Oliver for 6-7 years. I also think some of the breeders have had their dogs quite awhile. But for pet owners, in my head Sally was the longest.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am thinking it could be Miss Paige ??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I know we're not in the running, not even close. Tori will just be turning 2 next month.

Gelbergirl may be right about Miss Paige being the oldest pet here. Didn't she just turn 12?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I also think Miss Paige is the oldest or one of the oldest Havs on the forum. I am pretty sure that Tom has a 12 or a 13 year old female Hav that he started his breeding program with. 

My Bugsy is a youngster in comparison, he is turning 3 on June 20th.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

My oldest, Bentley is 8. For those of you who have older Havs, what type of coat does your dog have?; and for breeders, do you think that the breed is moving toward a particular coat type? Bentley has a curly coat that "fro"s as it gets longer. It seems to me that there is a coat preference toward straighter hair. Is that accurate?


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Amanda---love the picture of the 3 of them with their tongues hanging out!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily turns 6 this July and I am shocked that time went so fast!!! She still is a puppy though - most times!

Miss Paige - how old are you??


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Mimi just turned 12 on Cinco De Mayo.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just sent an e-mail back about my three.

Miss Paige-turned 7 in April (April 11, 2002)
Ms Frannie turned 12 in May 
Mr Roman turns 5 this month

Paige & Frannie both have the straighter hair-but I swear Paige's would cord if I would let it. Rommy has the curly cotton type hair-and all his does is look like you plugged him into a light socket.

Paige is in a long cut-guess you would call it a show cut. Frannie has a long puppy cut since I have not had her hair cut since Nationals last year. Rommy is in his summer cut-short-short-with it a little longer around the face.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - thats right, I forgot that Frannie was older 

So Frannie and Mimi are in the lead!~! I cannot imagine my guys at 12. I know that Frannie came to you Pat when she was already older, but was Mimi always with you = for all 12 years??


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep, we've had Mimi for all 12 years. Crazy how time passes! She was my 14th bday present. She was *almost* born on my bday, missed it by a day. 


My brother has our families first Hav who'll be 13 tomorrow..


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Renee:

That is so cool that you have had Mimi for all twelve years. I really wish I could say the same about Frannie but she came into HRI last year having lived her first 11 years with a loving family. I was just lucky enough to be the one they asked to pick her up and foster her. I almost knew the minute I saw her that she was going to stay with me if the stars would fall just right-they did and here she will live out I hope the rest of her older years.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver was 7 May 16th


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Twinkle had her 12th Birthday in January. She still plays like a puppy and is boss of the pack. We looked for her for a year and a half before we found a bitch that we felt like met what we were looking for to start a breeding program. Her sire lived to be almost 17, her granddam did live to be 17, as did her great grandsire.

Our Trip also turned 12 soon after. He lives with an active retired couple that are neighbors of ours on the lake, goes for 3 mile walks with them almost every day, and hikes in the mountains. It was too frustrating for him to keep staying here after he was retired and neutered with the younger guys here and girls coming in heat. He still comes for visits and to get groomed.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I am so enjoying this thread.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm shocked to here about 7 to 12 year olds. You lucky people!! I only found this breed two years ago so now we are lucky also. There are not many in our area and the only time I have seen any others were at our Ga playdate. I pray I get to post a picture of Cicero 12 years from now!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Tom:

Have your older ones shown any signs of medical problems-I have noticed Frannie's eyes look really golden at times-the vet said it was just aging of the eyes but she sees just fine-her hearing is great when it comes to a bag of treats or the ice box door being opened other than then you would swear she is hard of hearing-LOL. She does have a heart mummur which is changing ever so slightly-still thinking that is from aging. She is one of those rare females that has oxalate crystals-but since she is on a special diet and takes pills the crystals have not reformed. I always have fingers-toes crossed when it's time for her urine test.

She does play like a young one-has a funny habit of rolling on the toys-like she is scratching her back-I just think she is so darn cute when she does that crazy movement.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Ms Frannie
Mr Roman


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is 3.5 and Shelby is 2.5. It's nice to see these dogs have longevity. My other dogs lived to be 17, and I hope I'm just as lucky with these two.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love hearing about the older Havs. Thank you for asking about it, Linda!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Miss Paige said:


> Tom:
> 
> Have your older ones shown any signs of medical problems-I have noticed Frannie's eyes look really golden at times-the vet said it was just aging of the eyes but she sees just fine-her hearing is great when it comes to a bag of treats or the ice box door being opened other than then you would swear she is hard of hearing-LOL. She does have a heart mummur which is changing ever so slightly-still thinking that is from aging. She is one of those rare females that has oxalate crystals-but since she is on a special diet and takes pills the crystals have not reformed. I always have fingers-toes crossed when it's time for her urine test.
> 
> ...


Not only have the older ones not shown any signs yet but none of their offspring have for generations (with a sidenote that one did show up with a "punctate" one year but we think that was just a vet with an agenda and she has CERFed Normal every year since when taken back to NC State). We didn't continue to get Twinkle and Trip CERFed past ten years old but they were clear then. When the vet at NC State looked in Twinkle's eyes he looked around and asked, "How old is this dog?!?!" Their eyes still look clear to me and they don't have any trouble running around in the yard when it's dark. Twinkle loves to play with the puppies but when they start wanting to try to nurse her she asks to get away pretty quickly. She says she finished all that long ago.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Just came across this thread.

My oldest girl turned 14 in July! =D She's slowing down a lot and her eyesight is getting fuzzy. Just had her cerf'd and she's clear of cataracts. She's battling a UTI right now and with her age, it's really trying to kick her butt. =( Hopefully she will get thru it and be her spry ol' self soon.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh she is beautiful. She certainly doesn't look like a senior citizen.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Can anyone add to this thread about having a much older Hav than most of us? I think it's great to hear and read that these guys have just as much energy at 10 as they did at 2 !


----------



## M Pickell (May 12, 2021)

Meet Brandon Bear 21 years old (19 in this photo) still going strong !!! Its Tri-Tip Time !!


----------

